# Beautiful 1988 Rockford Fosgate XV-1 Active Electronic Crossover



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

My crossover for sale 

Beautiful Old School 1988 Rockford Fosgate XV 1 Active Electronic Crossover | eBay


----------



## DBDRAGPR (Mar 30, 2016)

Nice


----------

